# Beware of Dog



## Gold Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

If the temperature ever drops below 50, he's been known to attack anything within a 6 inch radius.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2016)

looks like chubb against bama last year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like chubb against bama last year.



Chubb has a great game against Bama.  Garbage time stats are just as important as crunch time stats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

Jealous cause he has air conditioning in his Dawg house and outside too?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jealous cause he has air conditioning in his Dawg house and outside too?



Yep.  I wish I was just like Uga.


> In January 2009, Adam Goldfarb of the Humane Society of the United States told The Augusta Chronicle that bulldogs, often referred to as English bulldogs, are the “poster child for breeding gone awry.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...






A) Uga I, 1956-66. B) Uga III, 1972-81. C) Uga V, 1990-99. D) Uga VIII, 2010-11.

At this rate, they'll have to rename the mascot Uga the Hutt.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/27/magazine/can-the-bulldog-be-saved.html?_r=0

edit to add:  I do like Uga as a mascot.  I have never met a dog I don't like.  This isn't Uga's fault.  This is the fault of people.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> edit to add:  I do like Uga as a mascot.  I have never met a dog I don't like.  This isn't Uga's fault.  This is the fault of people.



Sonny Seiler is going to sue your britches off boy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2016)

Our mascots have been in several Clint Eastwood movies, as well as a few other popular movies. UGA has been on many magazine covers. UGA has been named the number one rated mascot in all of sports by various sports writers. One of the most recognizable mascots in the world. Even most fans of other teams who hate Georgia, can't help but love the little feller. UGA is just too cool, how can you not like him?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Our mascots have been in several Clint Eastwood movies, as well as a few other popular movies. UGA has been on many magazine covers. UGA has been named the number one rated mascot in all of sports by various sports writers. One of the most recognizable mascots in the world. Even most fans of other teams who hate Georgia, can't help but love the little feller. UGA is just too cool, how can you not like him?



x2, gotta pic handy of UGA lighting up Robert Baker of the barn? That's the real UGA. Moving when it matters.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> x2, gotta pic handy of UGA lighting up Robert Baker of the barn? That's the real UGA. Moving when it matters.





That's what you call a DGD!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 21, 2016)

Where the evolution of Uga ends up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2016)

The cover of Tennessee's 2016 Football media guide was revealed today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2016)

At least he has some connection to the team Name.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> The cover of Tennessee's 2016 Football media guide was revealed today.
> 
> View attachment 876538



Product of inbreeding.The 10RC way.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 22, 2016)

Sure are a lot of fans of other inferior teams who are concerned with the world's greatest football mascot.  I hate it, but you peons can not be DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Product of inbreeding.The 10RC way.



It's what they are known for!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Product of inbreeding.The 10RC way.



Naw.  In 10rc they also crossbreed.  That is the product of a mix breed dog and some random mountain man.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Sure are a lot of fans of other inferior teams who are concerned with the world's greatest football mascot.  I hate it, but you peons can not be DAWGS!



I'm concerned with the actual dog.  I would like to see them breed them back to first or second Uga.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah at least breed them back to the original. The ones now are useless. A few more gens and they'll prolly be in a wheel chair.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

This thread was intended to be a light hearted jab.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Sure are a lot of fans of other inferior teams who are concerned with the world's greatest football mascot.  I hate it, but you peons can not be DAWGS!



According to USA Today, as of 2015 that title belongs to,  Brutus The Buckeye. How that happened,  I don't know.  Just goes to show you how wrong they was about Uga. Heck I can find the same titles for Smokey.

Just last year BR gave that title to Smokey. That same year Jr Smokey was named mascot of the year on World dog awards


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This thread was intended to be a light hearted jab.



No such thing. The certain uga fans can wreck a thread about 10rc so can we!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No such thing. The certain uga fans can wreck a thread about 10rc so can we!



Wrecking a UT thread.. It's called pest control!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

I cant believe so many support destroying a great breed of dog by inbreeding? Look at the diff in uga 1 and now. Pathetic.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I cant believe so many support destroying a great breed of dog by inbreeding? Look at the diff in uga 1 and now. Pathetic.



The whole state of Tennessee did it..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I cant believe so many support destroying a great breed of dog by inbreeding? Look at the diff in uga 1 and now. Pathetic.



That's because people (not just UGA fans) only care about how something looks, instead of caring about the well being of said object.

"But we let him lay on a bag of ice and he has an air conditioned doghouse."  It's good that they provide that for that particular dog, but HE SHOULDN'T _HAVE_ TO LAY ON A BAG OF ICE AND HAVE AN AIR CONDITIONED DOG HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> HE SHOULDN'T _HAVE_ TO LAY ON A BAG OF ICE AND HAVE AN AIR CONDITIONED DOG HOUSE!!!!!



My dogs live in an air conditioned house.. Your's don't?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's because people (not just UGA fans) only care about how something looks, instead of caring about the well being of said object.
> 
> "But we let him lay on a bag of ice and he has an air conditioned doghouse."  It's good that they provide that for that particular dog, but HE SHOULDN'T _HAVE_ TO LAY ON A BAG OF ICE AND HAVE AN AIR CONDITIONED DOG HOUSE!!!!!



Oh look how cute he is! That's funny he has an ac dog house and bag of ice he must always sit on! NO its not you idiots yall have bred the poor blood line into a fat overweight useless dog that is so far from its original design its not even funny. That shows you what kinda fans are at uga..they have an inbred genetically altered,for the worse, dog as a mascot and ppl worship it, Smh


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My dogs live in an air conditioned house.. Your's don't?



Yes, the same one I live in.  Will yours, literally, die if you put him outside?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh look how cute he is! That's funny he has an ac dog house and bag of ice he must always sit on! NO its not you idiots yall have bred the poor blood line into a fat overweight useless dog that is so far from its original design its not even funny. That shows you what kinda fans are at uga..they have an inbred genetically altered,for the worse, dog as a mascot and ppl worship it, Smh



Jealousy comes in many forms..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yes, the same one I live in.  Will yours, literally, die if you put him outside?



I wouldn't put her outside.. 

If I had a worthless hound dog from Tennessee it would definitely go outside. I don't like fleas in my house..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jealousy comes in many forms..



Yeah, I'm not here to poop on Uga.  I genuinely wish they would change bloodlines until the Uga line is restored to what it once was.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't put her outside..
> 
> If I had a worthless hound dog from Tennessee it would definitely go outside. I don't like fleas in my house..



What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jealousy comes in many forms..



I would never be jealous of ppl purposefully inbreeding a dog to make it look like they want. So far away from its natural creation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What kind of dog do you have?




I've got 2 rescues. A boxer and a pointer. And yes, they are Dawg fans.. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've got 2 rescues. A boxer and a pointer. And yes, they are Dawg fans..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look embarrassed.  Never had a pointer, but I did have a Boxer/Pit mix.  She was my girl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> They look embarrassed.  Never had a pointer, but I did have a Boxer/Pit mix.  She was my girl.





They are GREAT dogs! The boxer is my fishing buddy..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are GREAT dogs! The boxer is my fishing buddy..



I hava terrier mix that rides on the kayak with me, if it's not too hot.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's because people (not just UGA fans) only care about how something looks, instead of caring about the well being of said object.
> 
> "But we let him lay on a bag of ice and he has an air conditioned doghouse."  It's good that they provide that for that particular dog, but HE SHOULDN'T _HAVE_ TO LAY ON A BAG OF ICE AND HAVE AN AIR CONDITIONED DOG HOUSE!!!!!



Yeah,  now it's "American Bullys" the true pit bull is being bred out and replaced with this Uga looking thing on steroids. And some people think they have a pit bull still


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've got 2 rescues. A boxer and a pointer. And yes, they are Dawg fans..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boxer?  I'm not seeing it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Boxer?  I'm not seeing it



I'm really not surprised.. 

Sorry, I didn't cut off her ears or tail..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hava terrier mix that rides on the kayak with me, if it's not too hot.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm really not surprised..
> 
> Sorry, I didn't cut off her ears or tail..



There's definitely Boxer in there.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm really not surprised..
> 
> Sorry, I didn't cut off her ears or tail..



You would hate my boy pit Rocky then.  And my Doberman girl Dixie.  Don't have either anymore.  But it's your dogs snout, face,  head.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You would hate my boy pit Rocky then.  And my Doberman girl Dixie.  Don't have either anymore.  But it's your dogs snout, face,  head.



I had a blue Doberman when I was young.  My parents have had Dobermans ever since.  I would love to have another, but I can't just cut their ears and tail for my amusement anymore.

That's why I just go for the mutts.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



When he gets hot, I just grab the life jacket handle and dunk him.

Unfortunately, we all met up with a 10 foot Gator last year and my wife has put the brakes on his trips with us since.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You would hate my boy pit Rocky then.  And my Doberman girl Dixie.  Don't have either anymore.  But it's your dogs snout, face,  head.



Sorry, I'm not into mutilating a dog. If you didn't like the way the dog looked get a different one. 

Then again, I'm not into plastic surgery either.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

But you haven't had a pet till you've had one of these suckers( sugar gliders). Wife wanted one really bad.  They was selling them for $400 a piece at the Chattanooga mall. I found a breeding pair and giant cage for $300. They were cool,  but will never do it again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> When he gets hot, I just grab the life jacket handle and dunk him.
> 
> Unfortunately, we all met up with a 10 foot Gator last year and my wife has put the brakes on his trips with us since.



Before I got her a life jacket, I would put one of the orange ones on her. She has a lead butt and it sinks. 

Seminole Gator? That's where I like to kill them!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> But you haven't had a pet till you've had one of these suckers( sugar gliders). Wife wanted one really bad.  They was selling them for $400 a piece at the Chattanooga mall. I found a breeding pair and giant cage for $300. They were cool,  but will never do it again.



You paid money for a possum? 

My dogs would have eaten that thing. Cool looking for sure!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I had a blue Doberman when I was young.  My parents have had Dobermans ever since.  I would love to have another, but I can't just cut their ears and tail for my amusement anymore.
> 
> That's why I just go for the mutts.



They are great dogs. Super smart. Great with kids. Most breeders do the tails at birth. A doberman with natural ears, just don't look right imo.  I'm currently petless. Trying to decide on another Doby, or a Bluetick Coon hound


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I'm not into mutilating a dog. If you didn't like the way the dog looked get a different one.
> 
> Then again, I'm not into plastic surgery either.




What about what happens to boys at birth? It's not natural, but it's done.

Plastic surgery is another category unrelated here,  but I agree


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You paid money for a possum?
> 
> My dogs would have eaten that thing. Cool looking for sure!


Haha, familiar with them,  huh?  You'd think they was related to flying squirrels, but it's related to the possum


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What about what happens to boys at birth? It's not natural, but it's done.
> 
> Plastic surgery is another category unrelated here,  but I agree



It's for health concerns and not for appearance. 

It's your dog, do what you want. I personally like my girls floppy ears. Now the tail, that thing can clear a coffee table in one swipe..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They are great dogs. Super smart. Great with kids. Most breeders do the tails at birth. A doberman with natural ears, just don't look right imo.  I'm currently petless. Trying to decide on another Doby, or a Bluetick Coon hound



An uncut Dobe looks like a Black and Tan Coondog to me, but I'm also not gonna put my puppy through the cutting and steady retaping of the ears.

My Mama has one now that weighs just under 100lbs.  His been cut and is a beautiful dog.  Too big for a Dobe, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Haha, familiar with them,  huh?  You'd think they was related to flying squirrels, but it's related to the possum



A buddy of mine had one a long time ago. And they are better looking than a possum!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's for health concerns and not for appearance.
> 
> It's your dog, do what you want. I personally like my girls floppy ears. Now the tail, that thing can clear a coffee table in one swipe..



It's not for health reasons that I'm glad it happened.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

My female heeler was docked at birth and Im assuming the male I just got from the pound was too. Personally Id leave both tails and ears alone on a dog as either of those are for cosmetics. And on a heeler a docked tail is actually a no no bec the tail is what helps them balance running cattle. Mine do ok at that but ive seen vids and I think the fact their tails are gone hurts them in the pen. Heelers are my #1 behind that are boxers and blueticks. 

Your dogs would look so much better without those hideous jerseys though.

How do you even post pics now I forgot?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seminole Gator? That's where I like to kill them!



This was at Lake Blackshear.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've got 2 rescues. A boxer and a pointer. And yes, they are Dawg fans..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking dogs. That one does look a little orange, though. Thank God you didn't kill her because of it!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> A buddy of mine had one a long time ago. And they are better looking than a possum!



Yeah, but they stink like crazy. Soon as you clean their scent they will mark it right back.  It was like a competition. They are neat though. They have pouches like kangaroos. Would climb the curtains and glide across the room.  Could put them in your pocket and take then everywhere. Would drive you crazy barking at night though. And a crazy cicada sound


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Good looking dogs. That one does look a little orange, though. Thank God you didn't kill her because of it!



Better not give him any ideas. 

It's actually red, or blue fawn though


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

I remembered. Ok boys im bout to show off the meanest dang dogs this side of Mississippi..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I remembered. Ok boys im bout to show off the meanest dang dogs this side of Mississippi..



What are those?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Good looking dogs. That one does look a little orange, though. Thank God you didn't kill her because of it!



If she was Orange, I wouldn't want her suffering so I would do the right thing and put her down.. 



BuckNasty83 said:


> Better not give him any ideas.
> 
> It's actually red, or blue fawn though



Wow, you're right for once! It's Fawn.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are those?



Australian cattle dogs aka acd's aka red heeler.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I remembered. Ok boys im bout to show off the meanest dang dogs this side of Mississippi..



That's 2 odd looking hamsters, man.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Better not give him any ideas.
> 
> It's actually red, or blue fawn though



looks orange. kill it


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Those two hampsters will tear a gsd/pitt a new one. As well as cats and grab on to cows legs and not let go haha. I keep them away from horses those things will kill them. They are also dang good squirrel dogs.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Liking their attire. Bet them Murray boys get a kick out of that lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Those two hampsters will tear a gsd/pitt a new one. As well as cats and grab on to cows legs and not let go haha. I keep them away from horses those things will kill them. They are also dang good squirrel dogs.



I had a dog that size come up to my boxer when I was walking her and she grabbed it by the tail, shook her head twice and slung the dog. Looked down at my dog and had to remove about 6 inches of the other dogs tail out of her mouth.. Sorry, but I'll take my chances with my dog and ANY pitty.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

They do look small in that pick but they are average cattle dog size which is standing up to about my knee and im 6'. Yall don't know much about them then. The breed is very hardy and aggressive.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

I just wanted to show you the correct shirts every dog should be wearing!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They do look small in that pick but they are average cattle dog size which is standing up to about my knee and im 6'. Yall don't know much about them then. The breed is very hardy and aggressive.



I went and read up about them. Wiki has them listed as ankle biters.. 



> practice of moving reluctant cattle by nipping at their heels.



The look like a good squirrel dog!



toyota4x4h said:


> I just wanted to show you the correct shirts every dog should be wearing!




You need to learn to dress them better! Their shirts don't even match!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I went and read up about them. Wiki has them listed as ankle biters..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's typically what they'll do to cattle till they kicked a few times haha. The dark red one on top my female has gained weight since I had her spayed and she can no longer fit into the jersey the lighter one my male has on lol. The one she has is a walmart grab n go just so she has a shirt for parties.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Our mascots have been in several Clint Eastwood movies, as well as a few other popular movies. UGA has been on many magazine covers. UGA has been named the number one rated mascot in all of sports by various sports writers. One of the most recognizable mascots in the world. Even most fans of other teams who hate Georgia, can't help but love the little feller. UGA is just too cool, how can you not like him?



British Mascot for an american team that loves their Chinese Privet hedges. Yep. Global covers it.


----------

